# If you're no longer driving for Uber or Lyft why are you still here?



## UBERisaLOSER

Lol...


----------



## PT Go

A very logical question....However sometimes logic does not prevail here. I like to come here as I still drive under my own rules and strategy and to gleen ideas and thoughts from the positive people like ChiCabby and others. Some are ignorable, but many times funny because of their slanted view of how things should be. They have choices to quit driving or quit gripping. Their complaining isn't going to change things unless they join in with the movements such as Atlanta and make their voice heard in an intelligent manner.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Why not?


----------



## suewho

Just to watch the train wreck.


----------



## suewho

Its like a condensed version of "ripleys believe it or not". Without the commercials.


----------



## centralFLFuber

its a anytime soap opera without turning on the TV; waiting for the Train Wreck to happen; waiting for newcomer into the game

Oh and waiting to see TK cuffed and Stuffed


----------



## Sweet Ping

They just like to visit misery support groups like in Fight Club.

Pathetic losers


----------



## Former Yellow Driver

Sweet Ping said:


> They just like to visit misery support groups like in Fight Club.
> 
> Pathetic losers


Are your referring to the ones still driving for Fuber?


----------



## Sweet Ping

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Are your referring to the ones still driving for Fuber?


No.
Watch the movie


----------



## UberHammer

I like to lead people to the truth. It's like making the blind see. It makes me feel good.

Sucks for Uber that I like to spend time doing this, but I don't give a shit about a company that profits by exploiting people who lack business sense and/or have difficulty with math.


----------



## haji

Just to encourage new drivers,


----------



## Ubererx

Free infos, news, and therapy, 
And I get to call you a loser


----------



## Lidman

For the entertainment and a good laugh.


----------



## LookyLou

Even though I am not driving anymore, I still am interested in how this whole concept develops. I like reading and learning about others experiences in all of the different locations. I also like helping out others when I can and answering questions when I have info that is helpful.


----------



## DriverJ

Wanna watch the drivers get their fill and dump Uber. I enjoy seeing people better themselves. 

Yeah, TK in cuffs would be something worth celebrating too.


----------



## troubleinrivercity

I will never leave and my default post will never be anything but, “**** you. Quit Uber.”

In most forums this would make me a shitty poster but here I think that is a valid and always-timely contribution!


----------



## Ehmtbescrewingus

Developing my crisis management skills lol


----------



## bscott

Its like a horror flick. The scarier it gets the harder it is to turn away even though the end is predictable


----------



## Luberon

UBERisaLOSER said:


> Lol...


Why are you trolling forumites?
We have drivers, riders, Uber shills, CSRs, cabbies, Uber driver wannabes and random googlers on this forum, why not ex-drivers?


----------



## puber

Just to PM everybody my new driver referral link.


----------



## DriverJ

bscott said:


> Its like a horror flick. The scarier it gets the harder it is to turn away even though the end is predictable


I think of it like the car wreck you ride by with everyone going slowly to possibly see some blood (I'm guilty), a severed limb, or maybe a dead body or something.

I believe the only difference with Uber is - yes, *Uber SUCKS! Uber Sucks! on a grand scale*. Uber is the car accident. The only difference, that I can't understand for the life of me is - many of those riding by this Uber train/car wreck, seem to get an uncontrollable urge to be a part of it, and plow right in. "Give me some." "I wanna be a part of the next big public screwing." " I need to donate my time and the value of my vehicle to this little-dicked, greedy, dim-witted, titty-baby S.O.B."

Travis boy, we know you're here. You gonna let someone talk about you like that? That's what I thought.  Sit down and shutup!

Stunning, baffling, powerful!

Jim Morrison said it best, "People are Strange."

*S*
*Uber*
*C*
*K*
*S*


----------



## Ext7484

Nothing is eternal.. one day thing will stop and ended... all remain is memory, and memory is eternal as long as we share it with the other.. The only thing is, it looked like uber is really good with this quick partnership ending process with their driver...


----------



## afl3x

I think Uber drivers are the kings of trolls


----------



## Orlando_Driver

To see what Sly will post next...


----------



## Driver8

Partly for the entertainment value, and partly to know I wasn't the only chump.


----------



## UberFaresRlow

Uber sucks bad and I want to prevent other newb drivers to not Fall in their trap.


----------



## Worcester Sauce

UBERisaLOSER said:


> Lol...


...what's it to ya ???


----------



## Lidman

afl3x said:


> I think Uber drivers are the kings of trolls


 or queens


----------



## zandor

Don't worry about the non-drivers. They're just PAX visiting from K-PAX. It's a planet in the Lyra constellation where PAX come from. Worst case they'll probe you with a shiny metal thingy. Don't worry, the visitors aren't trying to hurt you. They're just curious, that's all.


----------



## DriverJ

zandor said:


> Don't worry about the non-drivers. They're just PAX visiting from K-PAX. It's a planet in the Lyra constellation where PAX come from. Worst case they'll probe you with a shiny metal thingy. Don't worry, the visitors aren't trying to hurt you. They're just curious, that's all.


I liked that movie.


----------



## DriverJ

LAndreas said:


> Nope, what holds true for other forum holds true here, too.
> 
> Thanks for self-identifying!


**** You, Quit Uber.

Ooops.


----------



## Lidman

DriverJ said:


> **** You, Quit Uber.
> 
> Ooops.


 I think andreas thinks she's the forum know it all.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

LAndreas said:


> Nope, what holds true for other forum holds true here, too.
> 
> Thanks for self-identifying!


You're very welcome. I've have self-identified myself over and over again as the Jeecheroo!!!


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Orlando_Driver said:


> To see what Sly will post next...


Probably a video of sorts.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

PT Go said:


> A very logical question....However sometimes logic does not prevail here. I like to come here as I still drive under my own rules and strategy and to gleen ideas and thoughts from the positive people like ChiCabby and others. Some are ignorable, but many times funny because of their slanted view of how things should be. They have choices to quit driving or quit gripping. Their complaining isn't going to change things unless they join in with the movements such as Atlanta and make their voice heard in an intelligent manner.


POST # 2 / PT Go : Marathon Monday
Bison Serves You
a reminder of The Most Significant Depar-
ture in UPNF History (all 377 days worth).

That being the Signoff from chi1cabby 
currently ongoing in People Forum.
Since you mentioned him here, Bison
thought You Should Know!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

LookyLou said:


> Even though I am not driving anymore, I still am interested in how this whole concept develops. I like reading and learning about others experiences in all of the different locations. I also like helping out others when I can and answering questions when I have info that is helpful.


POST # 14 /LookyLou : Marathon Monday
Bison notices your
Regrettable Absence for the last month.
Notable Seattleite's Altruism was also
seen from chi1cabby who regrettably
and inexplicably Announced Departure
from UPNF last Wednesday.

His "I'm leaving..." Thread is Ongoing in
People Forum. I'm sure that he'd be heart-
ened by Your Thoughts and Thanks.

Notable Bison, over and out.


----------



## DriverJ

DrJeecheroo said:


> You're very welcome. I've have self-identified myself over and over again as the Jeecheroo!!!


I believe the overwhelming factor that was so much appreciated was the fact that you "self-identified." That carries much more importance that your common, everyday, run-of-the-mill identification.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

DriverJ said:


> I believe the overwhelming factor that was so much appreciated was the fact that you "self-identified." That carries much more importance that your common, everyday, run-of-the-mill identification.


Sometimes I tend to forget.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

I'm still trying to figure out what about the boston bison as per casuale. The closest I've seen on google is a buffalo in Boston.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

DrJeecheroo said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what about the boston bison as per casuale. The closest I've seen on google is a buffalo in Boston.


POST # 40 /DrJeecheroo: Marathon Mon-
day Bison (not yet
returned to Boston) is Puzzled by Your
Confusion. Why Google when you can
ask me directly? Achtung, Schultz!


----------



## KrazyKlownz

Makes me realise how dumb I was, and how smart I am now. More importantly, I'm curious to know why people become victims, and how these companies lure you in, to wreck your life.


----------



## DriverJ

KrazyKlownz said:


> Makes me realise how dumb I was, and how smart I am now. More importantly, I'm curious to know why people become victims, and how these companies lure you in, to wreck your life.


Good answer.


----------



## DrJeecheroo

Well we don't have to victims like driver j has said in previous posts. He's moved on. The problem still remains that the rate per mile can ranger from .65/mile to over $2 a mile on uber x alone.


----------



## TimFromMA

> *If you're no longer driving for Uber or Lyft why are you still here?*



Just to tick you off.


----------



## LolX

I drove a bit for Lyft (150 rides) last year and found this site randomly... 1. For the entertainment (stories section is incredible) 2. To see how the business is (I always keep up to date in the industries I've worked in/places I've lived/etc., it just interests me) 3. Hopefully shed a little light as someone who uses these services maybe 3-4 times/month.


----------



## Lidman

I forgot.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct

I come here to see if uber can sink any lower, and after reading comments on their privacy policy I see they are still valiantly searching for that lowest level they can reach. I heard it gets very hot that far down.

It seems that Travis studied ethics under Stalin, very willing to kill off his own people for his own greater glory.

I'm just hoping what goes around comes around for him.

To paraphrase one uber exec, I quit because I can.

I can only hope more people realize that after accounting for EVERYTHING there is no way you can actually make any money for yourself, you only make money for uber.


----------



## uberxreallysux

We are here to see how stupid you drivers are. Still slaving for uber.


----------



## oscardelta

When I first joined this group, about a month after I started driving, I kept reading former drivers saying "give it six months and you'll see." I was thinking "I'll make it more than six months. I'm making decent money, working my own hours, not too stressful." 

I lasted five months and am relieved that I no longer participate in "ride sharing." It's a scam and a losing proposition. The rates (even at "surge") are pathetic, many of the passengers are entitled ass holes, and the cars we drive are not designed for the type of abuse a taxi cab has to withstand.

I don't miss it at all. If I'm ever unemployed again, I would panhandle on the street corner before I drive for Uber/Lyft again.


----------



## johny456us

Ah I can't wait to officially join this group of fine people, I'm a month into it. The experience has at least motivated me more than ever before to work harder on building up a client base from scratch in a new city as fast as possible. I had a good business going, moved to a new area, crashed and burned and took an office job for a year, that was okay but not the path I wanted, and then moved to LA with my girlfriend and already getting more clients than at the last city but not as many as I had where I originally came from, so started doing uber/lyft. If anything this experience has really taught empathy, and to always look out for yourself when you're providing a service to an entitled/underpaying passenger. Also, never(in your own business) do work for someone who will underpay you.


----------



## agtg

I'm waiting for the admins to change my username to ....


----------



## TimFromMA

When I start questioning how smart I am, I come read the horror stories of people who still drive for Uber and feel like a genius.


----------



## ColdRider

To laugh at all of you


----------



## shiftydrake

ColdRider said:


> To laugh at all of you


I'm just like Coldrider I come here to read,laugh, and wonder why people would continue to drive for such a "technology" company......but I don't know...I'm just like the old 7up commercials..... "I never have and never will"


----------



## tohunt4me

UBERisaLOSER said:


> Lol...


Everyone watches a train wreck.

Even if they never rode a train.


----------



## phillipzx3

uberxreallysux said:


> We are here to see how stupid you drivers are. Still slaving for uber.


I like reading the posts about how expensive cabs are, and that Uber doesn't pay good enough.

It's like a guy who's been banging his girlfriend for the last 5 years demand she be a virgin on their wedding night.

Can't have it both ways, but Uber supporters still continue to drink the acid-spiked Kool-aid


----------



## 1995flyingspur

PT Go said:


> A very logical question....However sometimes logic does not prevail here. I like to come here as I still drive under my own rules and strategy and to gleen ideas and thoughts from the positive people like ChiCabby and others. Some are ignorable, but many times funny because of their slanted view of how things should be. They have choices to quit driving or quit gripping. Their complaining isn't going to change things unless they join in with the movements such as Atlanta and make their voice heard in an intelligent manner.


This is the best job in the world for me. I absolutely adore driving.. to look across the big hood of my p71 crown Vic with that rumbling 4.6 V8 underneath! I love the feeling of flying through the air enjoying the beautiful scenery the San Francisco bay has to offer. While doing what I love so much, I actually get to earn a pretty damn decent living. My passengers always seem so appreciative and i think they actually pick up on my happy & content vibes. My life hacking is like no other & I wouldn't change it for anybody. I look forward to work & get a bit sad towards the end of the day, but I know since I love it so, that I'm not working a day in my life.


----------



## zandor

Alas, your days are numbered. Soon the government people will make you switch to a Prius or something like that. They've already done it to the cab drivers.

@phillipzx3 Most Uber supporters are pax... No acid spiked Kool-Aid for pax. Just some "chocolate" Kool-Aid about tipping and such. Please note that the "chocolate" is not vegan since it is made by male cows.


----------



## 1995flyingspur

zandor said:


> Alas, your days are numbered. Soon the government people will make you switch to a Prius or something like that. They've already done it to the cab drivers.
> 
> @phillipzx3 Most Uber supporters are pax... No acid spiked Kool-Aid for pax. Just some "chocolate" Kool-Aid about tipping and such. Please note that the "chocolate" is not vegan since it is made by male cows.


Please don't say that . I honestly don't know if I would want to do this in a Prius. Don't get me wrong, they're great, strong, reliable cars that save 1000s/year for drivers... they're just not my cup O's tea


----------



## stephan

None quit driving for Uber totally, they keep taking some ride with surge, to keep their account active just in case may be uber rise the fees or take less percentage, so they came to check and they see still some stupid drivers driving for 3$ ,they just came for advice, they are right, last week made $660,this week I drive a lot abd a lot of $3 trips no surge no bullshit if I can make $400,which is crappy pay ,not worth so I quit


----------



## DrivingStPete

uberguy_in_ct said:


> after reading comments on their privacy policy I


I bet you don't use Apple, android, Google or Microsoft either since you're about privacy policies and all. Good for you!


----------



## DrivingStPete

TimFromMA said:


> When I start questioning how smart I am, I come read the horror stories of people who still drive for Uber and feel like a genius


Ask any shrink, just cause you feel a particular way, doesn't mean it's reality.


----------



## stephan

Stupids, some are fighting to make millions And Uber/lyft drivers fighting for pennies, ,good luck guys ,I'm done with this shit


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4

I really feel like i need to drop an answer,
First of all i do 2 uber trips a month, 1 every other week, just to keep active in the system, I go online in an area i know i'm going to get a close ping relativly fast.

I used to believe that uber would get it's #*$ together and fix their problems. It's still possible that one day it will be worth it to uber for a living in Orlando. I have my doubts that it will ever happen, but it's still theoretically possible.


The other answer is I am here to recruit disgruntled uber drivers for the cab company i currently work for. The fact that i haven't been banned yet speaks volumes about this company. I should have been booted so long ago it's not even funny. I wouldn't even blame them for firing me, i would fire me if i was running this board.


----------



## 1995flyingspur

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> I really feel like i need to drop an answer,
> First of all i do 2 uber trips a month, 1 every other week, just to keep active in the system, I go online in an area i know i'm going to get a close ping relativly fast.
> 
> I used to believe that uber would get it's #*$ together and fix their problems. It's still possible that one day it will be worth it to uber for a living in Orlando. I have my doubts that it will ever happen, but it's still theoretically possible.
> 
> The other answer is I am here to recruit disgruntled uber drivers for the cab company i currently work for. The fact that i haven't been banned yet speaks volumes about this company. I should have been booted so long ago it's not even funny. I wouldn't even blame them for firing me, i would fire me if i was running this board.


Lol


----------

